# Carbs before Sleep?



## Xantix (May 3, 2004)

Do you think it's idealistic to have carbs before going to sleep, since your body has hours to eat away at them while you're sleeping?

I've just found myself having the munchies after my last meal, and found myself eating an apple or something alike with some carbohydrates in it.

Opinions?


----------



## Vieope (May 3, 2004)

_It is ok. _


----------



## LAM (May 3, 2004)

if you must, they should be low GI...

I stick with protein and fats before bed...


----------



## aztecwolf (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> if you must, they should be low GI...
> 
> I stick with protein and fats before bed...


Same here, i have been on a cottage cheese and pb kick before bed for a couple of months


----------



## Xantix (May 3, 2004)

What does GI stand for?  I'm still a bit new to this dieting factor.


----------



## LAM (May 3, 2004)

glycemic index...

read this

http://diabetes.about.com/library/mendosagi/ngilists.htm


----------



## Xantix (May 3, 2004)

Thanks for link, really cleared things up for me.  So most small fruits would seem to be acceptable including apples.


----------



## monkeyd (May 4, 2004)

I have a bowl of cooked rolled oats every night before bed with a casein shake in skim milk, and some efa's/PB.  I'm bulking, and I figure the body needs carbs to provide the energy for muscle-building.  I sometimes go to bed feeling a little fat from the carb bloat, but I always wake up lean and tight, so I don't worry about it.


----------



## Nate (May 4, 2004)

it's fine as long as you don't go over your target calorie goal.  the body isn't nearly as efficient at turning carbs into adipose tissue as some people will have you believe.


----------



## Dieter (May 7, 2004)

I drink a protein shake (20 G Protein) and eat a piece of fruit every night before I go to bed.  I  eat between 3000-4000 calories every day (usually right around 3500), and im still Loosing wieght, and I have a sit down job.


----------



## Habib (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dieter *_
> I drink a protein shake (20 G Protein) and eat a piece of fruit every night before I go to bed.  I  eat between 3000-4000 calories every day (usually right around 3500), and im still Loosing wieght, and I have a sit down job.


What are your stats, if you don't mind? (And don't you dare be sad about it..if I could eat that much and even maintain my weight I would be heaven for the rest of my life)


----------



## CowPimp (May 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Habib *_
> What are your stats, if you don't mind? (And don't you dare be sad about it..if I could eat that much and even maintain my weight I would be heaven for the rest of my life)



You would think so, but I disagree.  Eating is almost a chore for me at this point.  I have to eat so much damned food I can barely keep up.

I'm also on a PB and cottage cheese kick before bed.  It seems to work well thus far.


----------



## Premo55 (May 8, 2004)

I could never eat enough food. If I had my way I'd be on 5K+ of food every day.

Peace.


----------



## aztecwolf (May 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CowPimp *_
> You would think so, but I disagree.  Eating is almost a chore for me at this point.  I have to eat so much damned food I can barely keep up.
> 
> I'm also on a PB and cottage cheese kick before bed.  It seems to work well thus far.


yeah it is a great kick ain't it, i look forward every night to when i get to eat my cottage cheese and pb, like dessert every night.


----------



## jaim91 (May 9, 2004)

Dieter - 3500 and you still lose weight? Wow...fast metabolism?! What are you eating? You too monkeyd...how much are you trying to gain?


----------



## monkeyd (May 9, 2004)

I'm trying to put on around 20lbs lbm in the next 6 months or so.

Thing is, I'm at 165lb at the moment, and I haven't really been seeing an increase in weight, I started at 2200 calories (way too low, lost weight in the beginning...inadvertently cut while I tried to bulk... but it's ok I learned something).

Now I'm up to 3200cals on a training day, and around 2800 on rest days.  I think I'm starting to put on weight, as I was around 163 / 164 a couple of weeks back.

I swear, working out the calories is the trickiest part of this game.

http://www.fitday.com/WebFit/PublicJournals.html?Owner=monkeyd

this is what I've been eating.


----------



## LAM (May 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by monkeyd *_
> I'm trying to put on around 20lbs lbm in the next 6 months or so.
> 
> Thing is, I'm at 165lb at the moment, and I haven't really been seeing an increase in weight, I started at 2200 calories (way too low, lost weight in the beginning...inadvertently cut while I tried to bulk... but it's ok I learned something).
> ...



your diet looks pretty good...keep increasing your cals by 10% each week until weight gain occurs


----------



## monkeyd (May 9, 2004)

Thanks Lam, I value the opinion of someone with your pics!

I read about this stuff voraciously, and try to do things as perfectly as I can...lean meats, healthy fats, slow carbs and you should see my vegetable servings!!! I think I may have to use a second plate.

I'm out of flax oil at the moment which is bugging me because I swear by the stuff, but some should be arriving soon.

Also, I'm trying hard not to use so much artificial sweetener's and no calorie sauces etc, but it's hard when you feel like you can eat them for free.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by monkeyd *_
> Also, I'm trying hard not to use so much artificial sweetener's and no calorie sauces etc, but it's hard when you feel like you can eat them for free.



  

What does the flax oil do for you?


----------



## aztecwolf (May 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by monkeyd *_
> I'm trying to put on around 20lbs lbm in the next 6 months or so.
> 
> Thing is, I'm at 165lb at the moment, and I haven't really been seeing an increase in weight, I started at 2200 calories (way too low, lost weight in the beginning...inadvertently cut while I tried to bulk... but it's ok I learned something).
> ...


hey man we are at the same weight i'm tryin to gain weight too i'm also 24 and about 5'11" 
I'm trying for a little more carbs and less protein in my diet then yours it looks like( i don't count all the veggies i eat, and the roughly 1-2 cups of skim milk i down)
http://www.fitday.com/WebFit/PublicJournals.html?Owner=aztecwolf161
ps how do you insert the meal seporater


----------



## Premo55 (May 9, 2004)

Dude you're on a bulk, who cares about artificial sweeteners if it keeps you eating clean.

Peace.


----------



## aztecwolf (May 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Premo55 *_
> Dude you're on a bulk, who cares about artificial sweeteners if it keeps you eating clean.
> 
> Peace.


i think it is more of a fact that he doesn't want to eat artificial(non natural) stuff


----------



## monkeyd (May 10, 2004)

right, I just try not to overdo the artificial sweeteners because they can't be good for you in huge amounts.

Aztecwolf: yeah, I'm 6'2" and 22, so it seems we're fairly similar.  I am trying to keep to 40/40/20, but sometimes I end up eating too much protein I think, that might be why I'm not putting on huge amounts of weight.  Still I think it's coming, it's just hard to say while it happens so slowly.

Are you gaining muscle on what you eat?  I think I should drop my protein (at about 1.75g/lb, should be around 1.5 max I think) and replace with carbs and healthy fat.

I just copied the meal separator from Lam, seemed like a good idea.  Just create a new custom food and call it that, putting the *** in just means it is listed first so you don't have to search for it.

gbc: I drink flax in an oil blend, and I just feel like it actually helps me keep the fat off, or lose fat.  Actually I just ordered some udo's choice, but I had to mail order it so I have to wait


----------



## Dieter (May 19, 2004)

Sorry for the delayed response, my internet has been on the fritz.  Here Goes.....

"What are your stats, if you don't mind?"

32 Years - 6'4" - 222 Lbs  38" pants-40" by tape  - My Guess is around 18-19% BF

"Dieter - 3500 and you still lose weight? Wow...fast metabolism?!  What are you eating? "

Its only fast when im pushing weights.  If im not lifting I pack it on quick.

Actually im trying real hard to get to that 4000 mark every day, but I have to eat crap to get there, but it has stopped the weight loss.  Now I just yo-yo between 220 - 225.  Havent seen a tape measure difference in a while.  Arms and waist staying the same, although I have seen some strength gains (20 lbs Military Press in 3 weeks in my largest gain).  I would like to be 210 and 10-12% BF, so I guess I have about 10-12 Lbs of Muscle to build before I start to TRY to loose weight.

Anyways, Most common items in my diet to get me the 3500 calories were:

EGGS, ALL, 3 a day
YOGURT, LOTS
Wheat Toast
Various Fruit (in between meal snack)
Protien Shakes (every snack & meal)
Sweet Potatoes
Roast
Chicken breasts
Hamburger
Various veggies
Boiled Crab and Shrimp

Eat 5-6 times a day.

I have since added in some cheese cake, ice cream, cup cakes, Apple Jacks at Breakfast, bagels, to get me to reach that 4000 calories per day mark.  I just cant eat 4000 clean calories a day, I work in a office........

Even with the crap, I make sure a third of my calories come from Protein (thats over 300g per day!)

Any help on where to go from here would be appreciated, cause im getting nowhere except tired of eating..............


----------



## jaim91 (May 20, 2004)

So you're eating all that food...300 grams of protein....3000-4000 calories, and not seeing any weight gain?! Is that the problem?


----------



## atherjen (May 20, 2004)

-first no "inbetween" fruit snacks. have them with protein as a meal. what sort of fruit, and how many peices/day? 

-ditch the bread. 

-yogurt? how MUCH and what kind? its high in natural sugars. and some brands add way more to sweeten it up. 

-I see no old fashioned oatmeal? do you like? 



> "I have since added in some cheese cake, ice cream, cup cakes, Apple Jacks at Breakfast, bagels, to get me to reach that 4000 calories per day mark. I just cant eat 4000 clean calories a day, I work in a office........"



there is a problem!!! get rid of ALL That.. 
one thing that will GREATLY help bring your calories up that you DONT have any of in your diet that I see..... EFA's- HEALTHY FATS!!!!!!! these are very calore dense in themself. 9cals/gram


----------



## Twin Peak (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Nate *_
> it's fine as long as you don't go over your target calorie goal.  the body isn't nearly as efficient at turning carbs into adipose tissue as some people will have you believe.



Huh?

Thousands of years of genetic evolution has made the body extremely efficient at storing any excess energy/calories as fat, whether they be protein, carbs, or fat calories it matters not.

Its this genetic evolution that has created (in part) the obesity epidemic in America.


----------



## Dieter (May 20, 2004)

"So you're eating all that food...300 grams of protein....3000-4000 calories, and not seeing any weight gain?! Is that the problem?"

Yes, thats the problem.




-"first no "inbetween" fruit snacks. have them with protein as a meal. what sort of fruit, and how many peices/day?"

I dont.  I consider me having 3 meals a day and 3 snacks a day.  The fruit is with one of the 6 times I eat, with a protein shake.  I Usually eat 2 peices a day.  Bananas, apples and oranges and grapes.

-"ditch the bread". 

And replace with what, would non-instant Oatmeal be good? Yes I Like, have a time shortage in the morning though, I cook breakfast for me and my 2 kids every morning before I take them to daycare, but ill figure it out.


"yogurt? how MUCH and what kind?"

Yoplait Light, usually 1 a day, sometimes 2.  I really like to take them with my after workout shake instead of another piece of fruit.

"EFA's- HEALTHY FATS!!!!!!!"

Are there any good sources for them other than fish?  I just dont like fish.  And any that I could use inplace of my fruit inbetween breakfast, lunch dinner (low to no preperation, I need something I can take to work and eat while working)?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Paynne (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by monkeyd *_
> 
> http://www.fitday.com/WebFit/PublicJournals.html?Owner=monkeyd
> 
> this is what I've been eating.




That meal seperator is the ticket!  I like the web version of fitday in that I can access it from wherever I happen to be at the time.  But a big negative is.....WAS....not being able to see seperate meals. 

What the heck is quark?


----------



## monkeyd (May 20, 2004)

quark is a soft cream cheese made from alpine milk

stats:
100g / 70kcal
.2g fat
4.1g carbs
12.3g protein.

Basically, it's equivalent to cottage cheese in that it's made from skim milk, but it's even harder (still soft), not broken into chunks, and there's less carbs there (still lactose though but I don't care!).

It makes the ultimate cheese cake replacement, along with berries and some sf ff choc sauce....especially if I mix some banana whey into it!  Damn, if only I hadn't just eaten 

Alex


----------



## Nate (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Huh?
> 
> Thousands of years of genetic evolution has made the body extremely efficient at storing any excess energy/calories as fat, whether they be protein, carbs, or fat calories it matters not.
> ...



The body is FAR more efficient at storing fat as fat, as opposed to storing carbs as fat.

Read this:  http://parrillo.com/sngdetails.asp?sng=tsb&id=60


----------

